# Romantic break in the West



## legoland (20 Jan 2010)

Hi,
Looking for a really nice hotel for the weekend in the Galway/Clare/Kerry area. Kids will be minded in Limerick so can go either North or South from there.

Cheers


----------



## Dexysgirl (20 Jan 2010)

Creegans castle Hotel Ballyvaughan. Wonderful Chef in a wonderful hotel.
Ballinahinch Castle Hotel Connemara ----one of my favourites.
Lough Inagh Lodge hotel Connemara
Check out tripadvisor.co.uk for reviews


----------



## lightswitch (20 Jan 2010)

Heard an ad on the Radion for this place.

http://www.doonbeggolfclub.com/

Have to say it looks fab, planning on going there around Easter if we can. No association by the way. LS.

Meant to say its in County Clare.


----------



## Dexysgirl (27 Jan 2010)

Think I'll go there myself. It looks fab.


----------



## mercman (27 Jan 2010)

If you really want a good place to go try the Cashel House Hotel, in Cashel, Connemara. Capital of the Chill factor


----------



## Hillsalt (27 Jan 2010)

Ardilaun Hotel in Galway,  Off the beaten track but only 5km from city centre and 2km from Salthill Promenade.

www.theardilaunhotel.ie


----------



## SP57 (27 Jan 2010)

Ross Hotel , Killarney.Sister hotel Park nice also.
Kinsale  - Carlton hotel if you're ok with going that far south.


----------



## ckc123 (3 Feb 2010)

Has anyone been to Aghadoe heights in killarney?


----------



## foxylady (3 Feb 2010)

Park House hotel galway or the House Hotel in Galway


----------



## gipimann (3 Feb 2010)

Friends of mine recently spent a very relaxing, romantic weekend in Markree Castle in Sligo. Have never been myself , but it sounded wonderful!

www.markreecastle.ie


----------



## Croft (3 Feb 2010)

Ballinahinch Castle in Connemara my favourite hotel in Ireland..look up website..perfect for romantic weekend!


----------



## rosey (3 Feb 2010)

Havent been to it- but the Ice House in Mayo looks fab..hope to make it there one day..if I drop enough hints...
Just with relation to Markree Castle- wouldn't exactly recommend it- its a lovely castle about half mile from the road and the hallways and fires look fab in winter when we were there but rooms(well ours anyway!) and the whole general areas quite shabby and in great need of a make over...it is 2 years since I was there and perhaps this has been done but I wouldn't go back unless it was...


----------



## browtal (26 Mar 2010)

Yes Aghadoe the very best 5 star in Ireland. Every facility, food has to be experienced.  We had a wonderful 3 night stay there recently. Ask for a room overlooking lake, they will upgrade free if they have one available.Browtal


----------



## z101 (29 Mar 2010)

Killarney will give you the best value as the competition there is cut throat. Try Randles Court Hotel. Ask for Junior suite with jacuzzi bath. There is a place there also called the Fairview Guesthouse that has a fantastic suite with huge jacuzzi bath complete with built in telly. Both these places have good reataurants. There are other good places also, but I got great deals in these places when I pushed them, that others did not give. If you do go to Killarney and you get a bit of sunshine make sure you drive up to Molls gap. The Mountain views will get the Romance going..


----------



## Ann1 (29 Mar 2010)

This is my favourite hotel in Galway. 
http://www.zetland.com/


----------



## Brighid (30 Mar 2010)

Armada Hotel Spanish Point or Bellbridge House Hotel Spanish Point, both lovely and lively along coastel walks!


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

Sligo is always overlooked. There's a few new high quality hotels out near Rosses Point which is my favorite beach in Ireland.


----------

